# Backflushing... how often is the question



## yates_rjw (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi all, I'm new, I use my Classic on average once a day to make an espresso. How often should I be backflushing the machine?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

About once every 7-10 days with water only will be sufficient

You don't need to do any more often than that

Once a month (or maybe every 6 weeks with low use) you could do a chemical backflush


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

yates_rjw said:


> Hi all, I'm new, I use my Classic on average once a day to make an espresso. How often should I be backflushing the machine?
> 
> Thanks


Is your Classic pre 2015?

The newer models have no 3-way solenoid so no backflushing for them. All pre-2015 models should be backflushed as outlined by Glenn above.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Glenn said:


> About once every 7-10 days with water only will be sufficient
> 
> You don't need to do any more often than that
> 
> Once a month (or maybe every 6 weeks with low use) you could do a chemical backflush


Is backflushing with water only fine to do for 5-10 seconds as a sort of daily thing? I notice alot of the coffee gets sucked in and does effect the next coffee's taste. Or would running the machine inbetween uses be better? I have been doing a little bit of both, and a light backflush at night when I empty driptray and wipe machine down fully.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't go by time - go by sound

As soon as the pump changes pitch shut off the water

Listen carefully as sometimes its barely noticeable

Running the pump too long at pressure will damage it


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Don't go by time - go by sound
> 
> As soon as the pump changes pitch shut off the water
> 
> ...


Ah yea I have heard that sound, Thanks! Will stick to that then.

Thank you.


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

For me once a week.

10 cups week.

I use puly caff detergent.

At the same time boil the kettle add 2ltrs hot wster to some puly caff drop portafilter basket spoons etc for 15 mins clean.

Rinse and see the difference.

Brought all my kitchenware sparkling.

Beware its not good on aluminium.


----------

